# Make ico in Photoshop (Plugin)



## iMav (Dec 27, 2007)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.downloadsquad.com/media/2007/12/icon-plugin.jpg​
out of the box, Adobe Photoshop has no option to save files as .ICO or icon files. One option is to make a bitmap (.bmp) image first and then rename it to .ico . However that creates a problem with icon backgrounds occasionally. Then there are the more expensive additives or plugins. But now you can make, edit and save icon files with Photoshop without spending a single dime using the Icon Plugin by Sibcode.

The Icon Plugin is a small (~ 700 k) Photoshop extension. it lets you export or save image files as icon or .ICO files, fully compatible with Windows XP. This plugin supports a wide range of features including multi-format icons, transparency and semi-transparency. The icons created can also be made Windows Vista compatible from the icon creation dialogue by enabling .png compression. It also supports non-standard icons of different sizes, colors and resolutions, including monochrome, 16 colors, 256 colors, 24-bit True Color, and 32-bit True Color with semi-transparency. The users also have the handy option to add/remove sub-icons from the root icon file.

*Icon Plugin *is compatible with a slew of front running image/graphics editors like Elements, AfterEffects, Premiere, PhotoDeluxe, Corel PhotoPaint, PaintShop Pro, Painter, and Photo. As for OS compatibility, for the time being, this plugin goes fine with Windows, no MAC/Linux support (sorry apple/unix boys and girls). The plugin is a freeware and comes compressed in a zip file. The installation instructions are available in a tidy "read me" file inside the package. Go on, start belching out cute icons with Photoshop today.

*Download Plugin*

Source: Download Squad


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

Well i used to use Paint/Irfanview to make ICOs.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 27, 2007)

nice 1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for sharing it manan bro!


----------



## blueshift (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks.
I used to make images in Photoshop then open it up in Microangelo and then export it to ICO.
This plugin will come in handy.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2007)

Very useful
Thanks for sharing


----------

